# Can you tell the difference after "it's" gone?



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

This is another one my fears, after having constant derealization for the last 2 months, I don't know if I'll be able to tell and know the difference after it's gone. So has anybody that has recovered from derealization know if you can *really* tell the difference after it's gone?

Thanx


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

hell yes you can tell the difference after its gone, it feels like your mind is clear and you feel everything around basically feel alive again, all the bloody brain fog is gone. Its like a dream come true. What kind of question is this ?!


----------



## AHuseman (Jan 29, 2005)

LOL. Well the thing is, it will feel like its gone when I'm not paying attention to it. Then ill do a quick reality test, and it's there. So thats why I ask.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

AHuseman said:


> LOL. Well the thing is, it will feel like its gone when I'm not paying attention to it. Then ill do a quick reality test, and it's there. So thats why I ask.


when its gone, its gone, it shouldn't come back after reality testing. What your experiencing is just your brain adjusting itself to the surroundings and everytime you test reality and brings you down a notch. For me it being gone means completely being gone with no trace of it in sight, feeling like your old self again. It takes time and patience but thats something im willing to put worth rather than fuss about it constantly.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Think of it this way, (and yes, I know I'm always repeating myself), do you ever worry about forgetting how to ride a bike ? Likewise, you never forget what reality is like.

Remember, DP is not your natural state, so your return to 'reality' with be a glorious, not frightening, occassion. Don't fret, just let it happen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

You will notice the difference believe me, I was DP/DR free for a year and it was fantastic. 
I could and would do anything, i was loving life again. i couldnt even remember how it all felt but then about 7 weeks ago after becoming pysically ill it all started again and now i feel as if i dont know who i am anymore.

I look in the mirror and see somebody totally different to the one in my head, i dont feel real and i dont feel like im here and that is the most scariest thing about this condition. I feel totally detached from myself and basically empty, i know i have got through alot worse than this in my first episode of this mind crippling experience but i forgot how freightning it really could be !


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

more of the same boys, this is just what I like to hear! :twisted: 
If only I could dream...
Its past three years now, 24/7, past the anxiety now I've settled in- but never will I stop wanting to feel lucid again. 
How long did you have it JU Martin and Sexpert?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

berlin said:


> more of the same boys, this is just what I like to hear! :twisted:
> If only I could dream...
> Its past three years now, 24/7, past the anxiety now I've settled in- but never will I stop wanting to feel lucid again.
> How long did you have it JU Martin and Sexpert?


i had it for 1 month and then it went away.. i felt the same again and it felt good to feel life, but then i got it again and here i am 15 months later but right now its at a real minimum nothing like it was in the beginning


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

MY DPDR come and goes within the same day, usually I get when I become tired...
Of course you<ll be able to tell,,,dont worry bout that !

It feels like suddenly your brain can breath... :?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2005)

Ive had anxiety for 9yrs but only experienced DP/DR in 2002 for a bout a yr.
Im not sure when it went or how it went but i just tried to get on with my life as best as possible and it faded away, i still had the anxiety and panic attacks but i learned to live with that and it didnt bother me.
I noticed i only started experiencing this feeling again after a stressful year and pysical illness so hopefully i will get through this again.


----------

